# 4.2.2 Pushed to AOSP



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

I am sure most know, but just in case here is a link.

http://www.androidpo...ushing-to-aosp/

Another: https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/blktrace/+/refs/tags/android-4.2.2_r1

Best,

RC3


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Let the games begin


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Now just waiting for it to be pushed to Toro. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

DirgeExtinction said:


> Now just waiting for it to be pushed to Toro.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


We can see that by following this: https://android.googlesource.com/device/samsung/toro/+refs

Cheers!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> Now just waiting for it to be pushed to Toro.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you're talking about Verizon pushing it...keep waiting.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

akellar said:


> If you're talking about Verizon pushing it...keep waiting.


I doubt anyone is expecting that. I am almost sure they were talking about asop git.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

^ I assumed it was a joke, and a damn good one.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

akellar said:


> If you're talking about Verizon pushing it...keep waiting.


Actually, I meant pushed to the Toro branch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> Actually, I meant pushed to the Toro branch.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I don't know if there are even any device changes for toro so what would need to be pushed?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

The Toro device (Galaxy Nexus) is treated like a red headed stepchild to Verizon.

For an official 4.2.2 ROM... I think that the chances of the devil giving free sleigh rides has better odds of happening. LOL


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not waiting for an "official" Verizon OTA. Just a stock 4.2.2 ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rkpeterson (Jun 12, 2011)

The devs are already pushing out 4.2.2 for toro, check out Project Elite over on DF. Stock feel but better


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

rkpeterson said:


> The devs are already pushing out 4.2.2 for toro, check out Project Elite over on DF. Stock feel but better


I take it that "DF" stands for Droid Forums? Which build is the JB 4.2.2? Thanks
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Has the repo been fully synced yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rkpeterson (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes droid forums. Toro JDQ39

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nitsua98 (Nov 24, 2012)

What exactly is project elite? Is it a stock based ROM?


----------



## rkpeterson (Jun 12, 2011)

Project Elite is customized but, with stock feel. Silky smooth, fast, and good battery life. It has just about all the twaeks and extras you might want including PIE. Actngrezy still calls it beta but , it is the most stable ROM I've run. In reality it is definitely a fully mature release.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

